# Fin Nor Lethal 30/40 - worth buying?



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Drag is great but reel is very corrosion prone. Make sure to rinse well or it will rust in the salt.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn’t buy any reel made overseas without knowing that parts / repair was available here in US, period.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a 60, decent drag and I like the sound of the drag but not a great reel for walking the beach where the chance of it getting heavy salt spray or a possible light dunking. First time it got splashed it was really nasty and chunky grease inside where as my shimano Sedona 6000 has seen the same use without needing a cleaning.

The fin is also a good bit heavier. I personally would go shimano. Also had good luck with a diawa revros.

Granted I don’t use these everyday since I’m mostly throwing flies.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm. Doesn’t sound good. 

Will check out the Revros.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

So i buy shimano for 2 reasons.
1: parts
2: service
Theres nothing like sending your reels in and they say “well were sending you 2 new ones”
Parts are available And the service is the bees knees. Buy once cry once .
$35 a reel for service and its either new or feels like new when it comes back


----------



## secretsquirrelflyfishing (Nov 9, 2015)

I had some for clients and I found they were prone to getting birds nest tangles due to the line laying on top of the spool unless someone was real careful when they flipped the bail and began to retrieve that’s when it would happen. My Diawa Procyon’s have not suffered from this problem at all so obviously a better design.


----------



## Marshbound88 (Feb 24, 2016)

Rookiemistake said:


> So i buy shimano for 2 reasons.
> 1: parts
> 2: service
> Theres nothing like sending your reels in and they say “well were sending you 2 new ones”
> ...


I have always been a strict shimano fan, but their warranty is changing. They just opened a new shimano reel service center in South Carolina, and even if you ship your reels to Cali they will forward them to South Carolina. I was shocked when someone in sc claimed to have my reels and that none of them were in serviceable condition.. I was quoted almost full price for replacements, and the lead tech claimed none were able to be fixed (Saragosa 6000 only had a bad roller bearing). I think the good old days of shimano are done or at least that was my most recent experience


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

That’s interesting as I’m in SC. I’ve been a Shimano guy (mostly) for years but recent online chatter seems to be that their quality has gone downhill. Not to mention their current spinning reels at this price point are just butt ugly. Cause you know THAT makes a difference. The Lethal caught my eye since it’s similar to the Cabo and they are now owned by Zebco. I have a 1st gen Cabo 40 that has been a beast. Had it 12-13? years and its still one of my favorite reels. I may have to just step up a bit and buy a new Cabo 40 or try a Smoke 30. Wish they made the Cabo in a 30. 

I bought a new Diawa BG 2500 last fall but haven’t caught much on it yet so the jury is still out. Nice looking but the drag clicker sounds way cheap. Like the first good run will bust if off.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The only outfits that do have a parts system in place are Daiwa, Shimano, Penn, and Quantum... Quantum is the only outfit still made in the USA...

The problem with Shimano is that older reels aren’t supported... so you could have an expensive reel -that you might not be able to get parts for... (try to find a handle for a Stradic 4000FH...).


----------



## Yellafella (Jul 21, 2018)

I like my lethal 40. I always rinse my reel off and I've never seen corrosion. I also have Penns and Shimanos. The lethal is a solid reel. The drag clicker is the only part I dislike; it is barely audible. I'd buy a Penn over it though...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

My understanding was that Quantum were made in China. ??


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I had some Lethal 100s break at the reel seat, as did many others. Not sure if they've solved the problem.


----------

